# Gulf Power Plant Crist Fishing Tournament



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gulf Power is putting on a fishing tournament with all proceeds benefiting the Ronald McDonald House Charities of Northwest Florida. Hope to see you there and tight Lines!:thumbsup:
*Entry Fees*

$100 per boat with two angler ($50 each additional
angler)
$50 bank fishing
Children 12 and under fish FREE!
*Schedule*
Friday, July 17 
Captain’s Meeting and Dinner at 6:30 p.m. at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club
Tournament begins after Captain’s Dinner Saturday, July 18
Awards Presentation at 5:00 p.m. at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club
For information and the complete rules, categories,
divisions, and awards, visit
http://www.rmhc-nwfl.org/RonaldMcDonaldHouse-Pensacola-News-Events-NEW.cfm
or contact Mike Krupa, Tournament Director at
850-505-2275 or [email protected]


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

The link is not working for me.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Try it now I just updated the link. The rule document will be at the bottom of the page.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone thinking about fishing this tournament?


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I think Dive1 will probably fish this tournament. $$ for a good cause.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am thinking about it. Decided against the deep sea rodeo this year.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Im going to fish it hope the seas are good


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Team Flats Assassin still thinking about it


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone know the number of boats in it so far?


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sure most will be registering tonight at the capts meeting. I think it says that the capts meeting is mandatory if I am not mistaking.


----------

